# First DSLR for a beginner: Nikon D5100 or D5200? Kit matters.



## SkyCaptain (May 28, 2013)

Hello TPF people, after a couple of weeks searching, reading, and asking about a camera that will be better for a beginner photographer who cares only about shooting pictures of people mostly and sometimes, nature, landscape and architecture pictures, I have narrowed my choices to the D5100 or the D5200 but with some considerations.

At the beginning, I was confused between a DSLR and a compact but now I know the difference. In this thread, I was comparing between whether to buy the Sony RX 100 compact or the canon 600D but now and after reading, they are not interesting me anymore. Link to the thread:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...ed-million-times-already-but.html#post2965557

Thanks for the people who helped me know the difference and thanks for the recommendations as well. However, I still need some help deciding which one to choose out of the following (Bear in my mind that I am ordering very soon because I need it before summer vacation which is like 10 days away from now, for me)

Which one would you recommend out of the following options:

1- A Nikon D5100 with 18-55mm VR and 55-200mm VR Double Lens Kit?
2- A Nikon D5200 with 18-55mm VR lens kit?

The price gap between the two above options is not so big, so which one do you recommend? I know its all about my preference but I am talking about practicality of delivering stunning clear pictures (Of people mostly as I said) even when I zoom these pictures or crop them on the PC? Which one will have a significant face and body details over the other? *(I want the one that will enable you to count how many FRECKLES in a face of someone)*

_*NB: I don't really care about videoing.*_

Thanks in advance for all your recommendations, comments and suggestions.


----------



## Designer (May 28, 2013)

Checked the website, and there just isn't a whole lot of difference that I can see, other than pixel count.  

Bear in mind the the 5200 is the newer model, hence the price hike and no long lens.  

As for me, yes, I do occasionally use the longer zoom, but the ultimate choice will be yours, so if you can see a use for the longer zoom, then maybe that is the deal you want.  

Another thing; that longer zoom is available used practically all the time and it is not going to cost a lot.  Check the price of that particular lens, and you may decide to get the newer camera and pick up the 55-200 from another source.


----------



## SkyCaptain (May 28, 2013)

Designer said:


> Checked the website, and there just isn't a whole lot of difference that I can see, other than pixel count.
> 
> Bear in mind the the 5200 is the newer model, hence the price hike and no long lens.
> 
> ...



In addition to the pixel count, there is also higher AF points (39 for the D5200 and 11 for the D5100) and a slightly better fps (5 for D5200 and 4 for D5100)

I liked the last suggestion about  buying the 55-200mm from another source.

Will this lens be compatible with the D5200? >> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Nikon-55-20...8&qid=1369787676&sr=1-2&keywords=50-200+Nikon

If so, I guess then I will buy the D5200 body only and this lens kit for sure!


----------



## Designer (May 28, 2013)

SkyCaptain said:


> I liked the last suggestion about  buying the 55-200mm from another source.
> 
> Will this lens be compatible with the D5200?



Yes.



SkyCaptain said:


> If so, I guess then I will buy the D5200 body only and this lens kit for sure!



Well not so fast!  What about the 18-55mm that was quoted with the D5200?  IMO, that lens will be on your camera most of the time, so don't overlook it as part of your first kit.

I just noticed that you are linking to Amazon UK.  Is the UK your home base of operations?


----------



## Derrel (May 28, 2013)

I would rather have the D5200, just for the newer,better sensor.The better, newer, high-performance autofocusing module is also another big benefit. The D5100 is a decent camera in the mid-level entry segment of the Nikon lineup. Yes, there's a price premium for the D5200 over the D5100, but there is also a sensor performance edge and a better AF system, faster framing rate, and so on in the newer model. The price of the 55-200 or whatever Nikon zoom lenses is almost a non-factor; the lenses in that category are low-cost. Look around this week and look for graduation camera sales and discounts.

The 5100 has a total of 11 AF sensors, and only ONE of them is a cross-type sensor . The D5200 has 39 AF sensors and NINE of them are cross-type.


----------



## SkyCaptain (May 29, 2013)

Designer said:


> SkyCaptain said:
> 
> 
> > I liked the last suggestion about  buying the 55-200mm from another source.
> ...



Actually no I live in the middle east but I can only order parts from UK since US don't ship to Egypt most of the time.

And yeah, thanks for the advice man, I will guess I will go with the D5200 with its 18-55mm VR Kit Lens for now and update in the future maybe. Cheers.


----------



## SkyCaptain (May 29, 2013)

Derrel said:


> I would rather have the D5200, just for the newer,better sensor.The better, newer, high-performance autofocusing module is also another big benefit. The D5100 is a decent camera in the mid-level entry segment of the Nikon lineup. Yes, there's a price premium for the D5200 over the D5100, but there is also a sensor performance edge and a better AF system, faster framing rate, and so on in the newer model. The price of the 55-200 or whatever Nikon zoom lenses is almost a non-factor; the lenses in that category are low-cost. Look around this week and look for graduation camera sales and discounts.
> 
> The 5100 has a total of 11 AF sensors, and only ONE of them is a cross-type sensor . The D5200 has 39 AF sensors and NINE of them are cross-type.



Thanks for the solid recommendation man. Guess D5200 will be my choice then. I asked this question here on this forum because I knew I would get decisive recommendations, unlike other forums, when I asked this question, it turned into a war between the two camera owners, each one trying to defend his purchase  

Thank you, Derrel.


----------



## AceCo55 (May 29, 2013)

If you can afford just a little bit more ($200 Australian), then you might want to consider this lens:
*AF-S DX NIKKOR 18-105mm f/3.5-5.6G ED VR
*This lens is a lot better quality than the kit lenses offered ... and if you are only going to get one lens then this one provides a very useful zoom range - and wider than the 18-55 kit.
It may serve you for a longer time so that you can save up for the next lens you might desire.

I think the d5200 is a good choice.


----------



## TheLost (May 29, 2013)

The D5200 has the AF System from the D7000 and D600.  Its much better then the AF system on the D5100.   The D5200 also lets you use newer Nikon add-ons like the WU-1a wireless adapter.

IMHO... the d5200 is a good choice


----------



## bigal1000 (May 29, 2013)

5200 better sensor and much better AF


----------



## SkyCaptain (May 29, 2013)

Thank you guys for your prompt recommendations. I went with the d5200 with default 18-55mm kit and I will be updating in the future.


----------

